# Puffmonkeys "new" Industrial Grow Room



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 19, 2009)

howdy folks. it's been a while since iv'e had any pics to post but i'm finally back up and runnin'. These pics were taken today. The room was just finished two weeks ago, before that, the plants were under a light in the middle of the basement... i had to get an RO filter cuz the water there is crap..i will be flowering in this room this time around , but i plan on building a 6'x8'x80" flower room to house a 4x6 tray and 2 1000w lumateks sometime in the near future. i will update this journal regularlly for those of you who wish to watch..FYI: I planted 7 seeds and got 5 females...all are showing lots o' hairs.. 1 is a mazar, 1 bagseed and 3 blue mystics..can't wait to get the cloning thing down ..ok ok heres the pics


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 19, 2009)

It has been a while brutha!  Looking forward to following along...all the way to completion!!!!  Lots, and lots of *GEEN MOJO* for you man!! :48:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lookin good my man .... Ill be pullin up a seat for this one


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

new location?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> new location?


oh yeah...different city


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> oh yeah...different city


 


kool good luck :bong1:  dont tell no one


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

Eastla   If your having problems cloning you may wanna look into the clone bucket with clonex rooting solution and gel...  i have had a 100% sucess rate with it thus far...

there are pics showing roots in the 2 tent grow journal below...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

BTW, thats the $160 16 bulb light board i built.....i think it's worth a million.lol


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

what size tubes you useing they look bright. looks good by the way


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

anybody have any input on the DIY bubble cloner ??? any tips or methods you guys wanna share ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

they are regular warm white T8's..(32w)...i meant to veg with my cool whites but did'nt notice i had the wrong ones in..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

these plants were gonna be moms but i ran out of money to build the entire setup...oh well, guess i'll flower these and start over next year.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

there you go. they look great. you grew them like that just from those flourecents


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

yes sir.... i'll put this board against ANYTHING of equal wattage...kinda hard NOT to get good results under 16 bulbs, lol...but yeah, i really am proud of it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

best investment ever......


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Eastla If your having problems cloning you may wanna look into the clone bucket with clonex rooting solution and gel... i have had a 100% sucess rate with it thus far...
> 
> there are pics showing roots in the 2 tent grow journal below...


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

ro units are great i have 3 myself. ro/di for reeftank.ro/di grow area and the other for drinking water. what are your ppm before and after


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

160 before, 3 after....it's not so much the high PPM's as it is the pure crappiness of the water..plants will not grow in it...must have kryptonite in it or something.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 20, 2009)

should'nt RO water have a PH of 7 ?? mine is around 6 and once i add nutes, the ph stays very stable, rising slightly from week to week.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 21, 2009)

well my ph before is higher when threw the ro it comes out lower like around 6 or so give or take alittle.i have read somewhere why and how but cant remember. my memory sucks:ccc:


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 21, 2009)

looks good when do you plan to flower them?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 22, 2009)

they were put into flower monday under the floros... friday(tomorrow), i'll install 1 of my thouies in the room. this room was designed for veg only but i ran out of time and money to build the clone room and bloom room...this room is only 25 sqft as where the bloom room will be 48...BTW, anyone with stink problems take a look at the first pic in this thread...with that filter setup, i smell absolutely nothing.it's 2 can 2600's(90cfm each) on a 160 cfm fan and it only cost $250 to build.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

If I Need To Change The Light Cycle Times, Whats The Least Damaging Way To Do It ?????


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I left the light off until the change time... if that makes sense PM 
Mine did just fine with it ?


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 23, 2009)

I just let the lights go out then set the timer to kick back on about an hour later than it was set for the veg cycle. then it's 12/12 after that, My room has done way better now that I have the res chiller setup.

PM I like the light idea. I just bought two 24" x4 T5's and I could not believe the amount of light these new FLouresants put out for a total of 96watts each.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice light set up PM ...

did you take clones? it's not too late. i've went 4 weeks flower, and still cloned. just takes alot longer.( i did this to see if it was possible)...

i have a diy bubble cloner that you can make outta 'bout anything with a lid. theres a thread in propagation section on it that i just posted pics under DWC / Easy Clones...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

what are your conditions in the cloner irish ?and no, i did'nt take clones cause i don't have the room for 'em yet, but i will after this harvest.i'm only flowering with 1 1000w HPS this time but i think i'll still get a decent yield from it...i'm going to play with them tomorrow so i'll take more pics..they should be showing bud growth by now.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> I just let the lights go out then set the timer to kick back on about an hour later than it was set for the veg cycle. then it's 12/12 after that, My room has done way better now that I have the res chiller setup.
> 
> PM I like the light idea. I just bought two 24" x4 T5's and I could not believe the amount of light these new FLouresants put out for a total of 96watts each.


yeah, mine runs 512w but it does a fantastic job of bushing out a vegging plant.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I left the light off until the change time... if that makes sense PM
> Mine did just fine with it ?


make sense to me...thanks...i kinda messed up and set the timer for 8:00 on 12/12....that doesnt leave me much time to work since i don't get there till after 6 lol


----------



## daf (Oct 23, 2009)

what  up pm, what finally happened after u got caugth, did u get felony or misdemeanor


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

misdemeanor..i plead guilty to simple possesion !!..4 months jail....i smoked the whole time...lol


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wusup PM... yeah man, they will be fine ! did you change your timer yet


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

no, did'nt make it out there tonight...gonna go take care of 'em tomorrow...res change, bloom nutes, HPS ...all kinds of crap...still gotta run my 240v subpannel...don't think i''l be smoking before that little task..not my favorite way to get a "buzz" lol.


----------



## daf (Oct 23, 2009)

for how many plants is it a felony or misdemeanor


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

they were charging me with 10-19 even though i only had 9 but it did'nt matter cause they offered me a deal to plead to a lesser charge instead of arguing the fact that only 9 were growing in a full on trial.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

but i think it's 10


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

they recently gave an old man who had 107 plants probation...


----------



## daf (Oct 23, 2009)

so its 10 for a felony, ur total clear or u have probation


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

i'll be pulling up a seat for this one as well.... love the flouro fixture!:headbang2:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

i'm clear....time served !!!! no damage done, only a speed bump.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i'll be pulling up a seat for this one as well.... love the flouro fixture!:headbang2:


welcome !!!! i get down right retarded when i grow and usually have exellent luck in the green arena. hopefully this one will be a good show as well:hubba:


----------



## daf (Oct 23, 2009)

great looking fixture  ur lighting


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2009)

great explaination....thanks


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> what are your conditions in the cloner irish ?and no, i did'nt take clones cause i don't have the room for 'em yet, but i will after this harvest.i'm only flowering with 1 1000w HPS this time but i think i'll still get a decent yield from it...i'm going to play with them tomorrow so i'll take more pics..they should be showing bud growth by now.


 
> i just ph to 7 with tap, add airstone, and change out rez every 2-3 days, and should see roots in 10-14 days tops...also, make sure no light enters rez, so you ain't spinning your mudders...

rock that 1000 PM.  ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, it seems they are gonna out grow the room again...any suggestions on how to make 'em smaller ??..still don't have them under the hps yet..i may go out tonight and do it..they are due for a res change as well.these pics are 1 week later than the last ones.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 26, 2009)

one more,


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys, i'm having serious issues with the size of my grow....the lights are raised as far as they will go..what might i do to fix this problem ? i'm open to any ideas at all..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi PuffMonkey...

SO glad to see you get thru all the crap...  and back in your garden...  Rock ON, bud!  I just found your new thread and your plants look great but I can see you've got some monsters going on there.   They're still in veg, right?  I think you can do some major thinning out of the lower 1/3 to 1/2 of all the plants that are similar in size.  I like to prune all growth up to 8" - 12" from the soil surface for good air movement through the canopy and over the medium/soil surface.  I also like to prune all or sometimes just most of the lower 'sucker' branches on my plants to force all flower production closer to the lights on the upper 1/2 of the plant.  On your tall plants, you could either bend over and tie your tallest mainstems down to ie a hole in the pot it's in etc...  or you can 'top' the plants and lower shoots will be the new dominant mainstems...  However you do it...  if you can even out the canopy for better and more even light penetration it's going to do the most for your yield and bud maturity...

I've done all my cloning in DIY bubbler cloners for about 7-8 years with nothing but water...  It doesn't take much space for a bubble cloner and they only require minimal light so even CFL's are adequate for a light source...  Just long light and bubbles is all they need...   Nothing could be simpler.  If you take clones now you'll be able to keep your strains growing in your garden when you learn which plants are best phenos as you flower them.  You can keep the veg setup very cheap and small and you'll be way ahead of the game for your next bloom run... and your next! 

Happy Growing!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2009)

i got 3 suggestions on getting your plants outta your lights, and your not gonna like one. ...

1 start tying like a mo-fo...
2 'crank' the tops...
3 break out the Husky, and cut the legs down on that table...

told ya, you was'nt gonna like it...

this is my qualms with e&f pictured above. it takes up valuable grow space... gotta get JB to check this out...

good luck PM...Irish...


----------



## JBonez (Oct 27, 2009)

yo irish, thing is, he could fit those in my setup. fail to plan, plan to fail. gonna have to do some crzy tyin to keep em low, or prune as a last resort.

my tent accomodates this issue with ease.
Its the casino royal baby, get in here!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, the flower room i designed has a much lower table height.this table is already sitting as low as it can..this room was for veg only. live and learn......at least i got the "grow" part down lol...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> yo irish, thing is, he could fit those in my setup. fail to plan, plan to fail. gonna have to do some crzy tyin to keep em low, or prune as a last resort.
> 
> my tent accomodates this issue with ease.
> Its the casino royal baby, get in here!


i planned...completely....i just ran out of money and time.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry Puff. i ain't laughing at ya bro.serious. i'm just confused as to why you did not plan this out way back?...

i got one more suggestion PM. and you ain't gonna like this one either bro. i'll say it like this: dwc the lot...

you asked. don't kill the messenger man. thats the way it is...Irish...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> yo irish, thing is, he could fit those in my setup. fail to plan, plan to fail. gonna have to do some crzy tyin to keep em low, or prune as a last resort.
> 
> my tent accomodates this issue with ease.
> Its the casino royal baby, get in here!


how big is your tent ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

my brother planted the seeds and i did what i could to see 'em through...more than that, i was expecting money i never recieved to build the flower room...the flower room would have allowed me to do my clones ...if i knew i could build it soon enough, i would clone them now(2weeks) , veg 'em(another 2-3weeks) and then move 'em to the buddery(flower room)lol...but i don't think i'll be able to come up with $3,000 to spend on grow rooms in 5 weeks....thats the breaks...so i'll get what i can this time and start over in a better position next time.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 28, 2009)

Would it be possible to put them in soil? then you would have a lot of extra room for them to finish and start up hydro again next time.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

problem solved...i think....

i did the trellis thing and plan to keep weaving the plants through them as they grow..hope this does the trick


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

a few more....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

yep..so ya think it'll work ??


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> sorry Puff. i ain't laughing at ya bro.serious. i'm just confused as to why you did not plan this out way back?...
> 
> i got one more suggestion PM. and you ain't gonna like this one either bro. i'll say it like this: dwc the lot...
> 
> you asked. don't kill the messenger man. thats the way it is...Irish...


none taken lol..it frustrates the quoo(new cuss word) out o' me too, but i could'nt throw out the last of my blue mystic sprouts even though my brother planted them without my approval and without a suitable setup..oh well, mung happens.


----------



## mrellis419 (Oct 28, 2009)

your plants look great. you only use tube florescent? I use cfl's and i don't think the are doing as good of jobs as your florescent.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

tube type offer way better light coverage..i flower with an 1000w HPS but when it comes to veg, theres nothing i'd rather use


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2009)

mung happens? lol. lol. i like the other new word also (quoo) lol. lol. i'm laughing my hineybehiney off man... ...

if you pull this off PM, your gonna have an astronomical harvest.  ...

Irish thinks it may just work. a scrog. yes, it just may work out well...since i have'nt done one yet, you may want someone like TurkeyNeck to jump in with some of his wisdom, as he has recently finished one. , also, theres Hemp Goddess. they know scrog...

i'm gonna rally this for you. let's see if we can get some scroggers up in here to help out. cool...


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2009)

i rallied some help bro. any advice i gave on a scrog would be invalid, as i have never done it . yet. ...

but, i really like your ingenuity PM. thats gett'in 'er done there bro... ...

later man...Irish...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 29, 2009)

super thanks...i can only hope my luck has'nt run out yet..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey looking good Puff--I think that the netting you put over your girls is going to work just fine.  I was thinking that lst might be better, but what you have done looks great and I think you will be just fine to finish your girls out.  By the way, I have a sis that often frustrates the quoo out of me, too.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks hempy, i was hoping the "pro's" would respond well to my solution. i promise to complete my setup before planting/cloning any more..


----------



## IRISH (Oct 30, 2009)

nice call PM ...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you have the right idea going with the screen, I'm convinced that it's the best way to ensure even light distribution_ and_ keep 'em 'tamed' for ya. 

From what I can see in the pictures though, it looks like your screen is really loose.. and the squares 'appear' to be a little large. 

Either way the plants look nice Puff! Check out my *DIY Trellis for scog* 

Don't hesitate to bend those branches over before they stiffin up in flower, keep 'tuckin' those sprouts under and you'll be makin' nuggs in no time It takes a little time, ...but after the initial stretch you can just sit back and watch 'em do their thing:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 31, 2009)

how's that for rallying for you bro?:aok: :bong2: ...


how they handling the tie down? heads turn back up yet?...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

awesome rallying.....thanks a million...to turkey: the net is for suppressing skyward growth. if they need more support for branches, i'll add another layer of netting...it will be a miracle if these things make it all the way. yesterday, the "homeowners" decided to clean the basement. for some reason they went into the main room looking for a light switch for lights in another room...well the only switch in the main room controls the outlets....yep.. they hot started my HPS...never let it cool down, just off and right back on....AAARRRRRRGGGGG!!!!!! i mean QQUUUOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I'M GONNA GO OVER LATER AND ASSES THE DAMAGE...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

they were turning back up, very healthy until.......i'll give an update when i return..plus, THE WEED I HAVE SUCKES MUNG !!!!...TOTAL MUNG !!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah.....this sux


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey bud,

Your netting will work great...  imho, you won't want to 'train' any growth above the net...  The plant keeps trying to do that all on it's own and it's a battle to keep the growth under the net...   You'll want to train the canopy under the net til it's full and flip to 12/12...  and you're pretty much there already, right?  You can do some wholesale clearing out of the lower 'sucker' shoots on the bottom 1/3 to 1/2 of the plant...  Very little light is going to get down there with a canopy that full...  Focus all the budding energy to the top of the plant...  If you train the stems sideways to stay under the net buds will grow up toward the light as the branch grows laterally...  

Happy Growing~!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

THIS JUST IN: I GOT BUDS !!! yep, my plants exploded last night...buds everywhere !!!! now it's on...i'm goin' out there later to take pics and do some nute tweaking.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hey bud,
> 
> Your netting will work great... imho, you won't want to 'train' any growth above the net... The plant keeps trying to do that all on it's own and it's a battle to keep the growth under the net... You'll want to train the canopy under the net til it's full and flip to 12/12... and you're pretty much there already, right? You can do some wholesale clearing out of the lower 'sucker' shoots on the bottom 1/3 to 1/2 of the plant... Very little light is going to get down there with a canopy that full... Focus all the budding energy to the top of the plant... If you train the stems sideways to stay under the net buds will grow up toward the light as the branch grows laterally...
> 
> Happy Growing~!


so should i just grab some prunies and just start cutting low growth ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

most scroggers i've seen Puff, do as dos states, and gives the lower a trim. (some look as though they ran the weed whip in there) ...

this is for more air flow around the bud, so they don't mold on ya; so i'm told... makes sense...

how long they been in flower now? did the 'homies' kill the 1000? you have to physically plug, and unplug mine, so this mung does'nt happen. i hate when Mung happens!!! usually, if Mung happens, i am Quoooo'ed...  ...

can't wait for the updates...Irish...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

i've been flowering for about 2 weeks and no, the light is fine....i'm getting tired of these close calls though...i went and looked at them and was very pleased..i forgot the camera though so i'll have to post pics tomorrow .


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

lol ...mung...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Puff Monkey...

Yup... I think you'd do well to take the pruning snips and lose the growing 'shoots' on the lower 1/2 of your plants.  I clear out 6-8" from the soil surface up to where my lowest leaves are and then clear out the side branches from the mainstem up to about half way up the plant.  I've found doing this at 2 weeks into 12/12 only slows them down a bit and it can help reduce their 'stretch' a bit by slowing them down too.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 2, 2009)

COOL. i'll go try it this afternoon


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

did you do the deed puffinmonkey?:holysheep:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 6, 2009)

howdy folks ! sorry it's been a while but i've been workin' alot to pay for the rest of my growroom..just wanted to drop in and post pics of the improvised SCROG.. these pics are a week or two old but i'll go take new ones tomorrow..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 6, 2009)

as you can see in the first pic, i've cut intake vents at tray level so that the negative pressure turns them into "fans" that blow across the tray and through the plants...the second pic is a little guy i picked up at wormsway..they told me it's the #1 way to keep ALL pest (big and small) out of your garden.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry... the intake vents are the black things on the door


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi PM...

That really looks great.  Nice work...  VERY clean! :aok: Your ventilation sounds like it's going go work very nice in your room.  I'll bet your plants are getting ready to bud SILLY!  

Happy Growing!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah They've Got Pinky Sized Buds On Em Right Now


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2009)

well i was going to take new pics today but my bones hurt too bad to drive anywhere...sorry guys, maybe tomorrow


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 8, 2009)

man.. every time i visit my first grow thread I get the feeling of greatness..lol.. but really, i can't help but to be filled with joy at my sticky creation..i hope this grow goes as good if not better...i'll be getting the rest of my equipment in a week or two so i'm sure to be ready for next cycle i may pull one of the currently growing plants out and discard it to make room for the other four as it has yet to show any bud growth anyway. it is a female but it's not "pulling it's weight" so to say...the plants have again shot skyward and are now aprox 6" away from the light. should i re-scrog ? anywho, i'm going to buy some more red and koolbloom and change out the res.. i'll have more pics in a few hrs.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2009)

is the first screen in there somewhere?:hubba: . the wench has devoured it. ...

i thought you knew you would have to keep weaving her through the screen til the end of stretch? i think you'll herm her if you start stuffing again now...

how many weeks flower are they? is the stretch done?(it looks like it is). the pic looks further than 6 away? whats the top of the colas temp PM?

man, they are putting on the weight now big time.  ...

the only suggestion i got left is, put a sheetrock(all purpose) screw in the side of your wall, and gently tie all buds back away(down slightly)from your light. i did this at 5 weeks flower with one monster last year...

how did you like that poem? crazy schnazz, eh?:rofl: ... i was baked. could you tell? lol. lol...get to tying man...Irish...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> is the first screen in there somewhere?:hubba: . the wench has devoured it. ...
> 
> i thought you knew you would have to keep weaving her through the screen til the end of stretch? i think you'll herm her if you start stuffing again now...
> 
> ...


 
:holysheep: :yeahthat:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm starting on my flower room friday !!! gotta buy another ballast,bulb and reflector as well as a 4x8 tray and a 100 gal res...the new setup will sit much lower to the ground giving me the much needed overhead gain. the guys at worms way are hookin' me up with all that for $500. i will finaly have my 2 1000's beaming down on total sticky yay!!!! can't wait to post pics of that setup....after i have all that out of the way, i'll start makin' moms.. i took 5 cuttings from my mazar last night and i can only hope to have them for the next cycle.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2009)

well i got it set up and i'm hoping the plants fill out a little more or at leate regain proper form...the guys at wormsway gave me the pump(1050gph),air stones, air pump, 70 gal res and 4x8 tray with fill/drain x2 for $350 !!!!! so here it is...btw, the girls are going through a clearex cycle right now.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2009)

i did'nt get the other 1000 yet but i had a 400 layin' around so i'm using it until friday ....the last pic is my bubble cloner set up in my veg room for now. 5 of the clones came from my best BM and the other 5 came from my mazar...a nice start on my next crop.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 15, 2009)

HI Puff Monkey!

WOW...  they're really kicking into overdrive!  It really looks like you got a great handle on things and really opened up your space and cleared out a lot of the undergrowth...  KILLER!   You'll be getting a lot more dankalicious budz close to the light and a much more consistently dank yield too!

Good Job & Rock ON!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for the kind words.. now if i can just hold out until they're ready to be harvested !!!...i'm getting really tired of smoking this compressed crap.i think 7-8 more weeks ..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 15, 2009)

HI PM...

Checking out yer bubble cloner...  you may consider putting 2" holes in the top and using the neoprene collars that they use in EZ Clonerz...   The first bubbler I made I used small holes like those and sometimes it was hard to get them out of the holes when they were really rooted nicely.   The collars have a slit in them that the clone fits into and they are very easy to remove.  I put two more slits in mine with a razor blade so my 5 site cloner made out of a black 2 gal bucket can hold 15 clones and it has a really small footprint in my veg space.  You might consider putting black duct tape over the sides and top of your bubbler to keep out light or you could get some algae and funk started down in your root zone too.  The see thru sides will really let a lot of light in.

Peace!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah PM^ what he said bout taping that light out. whats a matter with you? you should know better.:hitchair: . lol. lol...

just funning man. that is a sick A set up bro. i am really digging this thread of yours. ...you'll do very well growing weed. and i ain't just saying this to smooth your ego. you have it going on up in there.  ...

wish i had any shops here i could go check out the goodies. the nearest is 100 miles. one way. ...

i've been watching different threads carefully. i'm thinking of trying out a E&F set up. when so many say it's the way, Irish does listen. saving for the set-up now...the bad thing is, i'll have to buy online...that, or a road trip...

what is the black shiny material on the bottom of the middle pic^? is this black plexi-glass? is it the bottom of the table itself?

all is rocking nicely over your way Puff. now go wrap those clones...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> yeah PM^ what he said bout taping that light out. whats a matter with you? you should know better.:hitchair: . lol. lol...
> 
> just funning man. that is a sick A set up bro. i am really digging this thread of yours. ...you'll do very well growing weed. and i ain't just saying this to smooth your ego. you have it going on up in there.  ...
> 
> ...


check out hydrowholesale.com.. they have lots of products and very fair prices....oh, it's the tray itself with a little water still draining.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2009)

it's been 2&1/2 weeks since i started seeing actual bud growth and so far so good.they just went through a 72hr clearex cycle and are back in there regular nutes again..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2009)

i guess these would be in the "teen" catagory..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2009)

a few more   :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

kickin' now PM. ...wow. thats alot of new growth. is this real time? of course, you don't have to answer that... ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah they're really big...1000's of bud sites..nice and ticky too. i can't wait till next grow...i'm gonna fill that tray up with stanky


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 17, 2009)

soi've got a few leaves, and i mean very few, that have a slight yellow "rim" to them...what would that be and how should i fix it ??? thanks


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

look up ^there in that last set of pics, 1st pic. what did that damage to that 1 leaf? better get to hunting vermin PM...

the yellowing is prolly due to you stopping thier feed schedule in the middle of the show? why would you do dat bro? is this what you do normally? i'm talking about the clearex flush. but , i don't understand the 3 day flush. was it just to dry them out for a few, after a flush? this makes sense...

sounds like the flush was'nt needed, and you'll have to get 'em back on track with the feed schedule...

they are nice bro. i give you that...  ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 18, 2009)

that actually happend when i pulled the scrog net off...everything else look normal ??? the flush was done because i figured it needed it as those rocks have not been cleaned since the first grow..i noticed my ph would not rise at all and thought a salt build up may have been the culprit...mid-flower flushes will not be a regular thing..


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2009)

everything is everything bro. that is one huge cola in the last pic. the one up against the wall. ...

is the yellow fading on out as they resume the food intake? something else i been meaning to ask you, do you do any foliar feeding? and what is your average humidity level? being in a cedar lined room, i would guess it will be very low...you gonna cover that beautiful cedar wall with mylar? 

peace, and green thoughts brother Puff...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 18, 2009)

nope... ultreflect..the humidity is low around 40% ..i'm not gonna coverthe walls per se. i still have to buils a room to flower in..it will cover a good portion of the walls. i still need 2 can filter 38 specials and 2 350 cfm fans. the neat thing is that my veg room has 2 can filter 2600's and they are doing a fantastic job of scrubbing the entire area


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Puff Monkey...

You're cruising right along, bro...  VERY nice...   And I think the yellowing may possibly be normal now that you're going on your 6th week of 12/12...   I used to use Tiger Bloom when I was in hydro and I had to do a flush cycle for a day a couple times during bloom to keep from getting too much salt buildup in my hydroton or hydroton/coco mixtrure...  Usually the plants would take off a bit and spit out more pistils right after a flush so I think it can do more good than harm depending on how hard you drive your girls with nutes...   

What size fan do you run on your 2600 filter?  I just bought one to use when I dry my buds cuz my Can33 is in my closet taking care of the stanky dank still growing and that bedroom gets a bit too fruity when I dry my harvest for my comfort level...  Even though it's sucked into the closet by the neg air pressure and doesn't get into the rest of my pad I'll have more peace of mind if there's no smell in the bedroom at harvest time...   When I do multi strain grows and they finish at diff times I can be drying for the better part of a month so I'm looking forward to using a filter when I harves this weekend...

Happy Growing!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 18, 2009)

i use 2 2600's on a single 160 cfm fan...the trick is to pull less air though the filters than they are rated for. the 2600's are rated for 90 cfm's so my filter setup is about perfect.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 18, 2009)

well guys, I just got back from the grow room and things are good. the nutes needed a little tweaking so i took care of that. the best news is that my clones have root bumps on them !!!!! YAY!!!!! here's a few more pics..


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2009)

looks good PM. better watch that ewok hoochie in the corner. lol. looks like she may wanna shoot up a lot more...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 18, 2009)

that would be the mazar...i've heard things about that strain growing taller than normal..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 19, 2009)

ya know, i am still taking flowering tips and advice........i don't know everything so help me darnit...lol..


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 20, 2009)

looking very nice indeed pm congrats man

t4


----------



## zipflip (Nov 20, 2009)

great lookin crew PM.
  :watchplant:  :48:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 20, 2009)

any yield predictions ???


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 20, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> ya know, i am still taking flowering tips and advice........i don't know everything so help me darnit...lol..


 
I know the screen was a last resort..but, I'm not sure why you decided to remove it. The point of scrog is to keep the branches UNDER the screen to maintain an EVEN canopy to utilize ALL of your light, pruning everything below the screen that is 'in the shadows' so to speak.

I'm not the kinda guy to write ya a book in a thread, but if you have any questions PM me and I'd be glad to elaborate. Keep 'em *GREEN* Puff


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> that would be the mazar...i've heard things about that strain growing taller than normal..


 
was she from nirvana? couple bros grew her out in tents last year, and they outgrew the room in a huge way. they had to be taken early. and the flowering times were looking to be several weeks longer than the claim...

my bro said if he did her again, she would be flipped under a foot tall...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2009)

these were from marijuana seeds-nl but the flowering time aready seems to be much longer than the blue mystics i have and it's still growing...is it supposed to be a potent strain ??? will it be worth wrestling with ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2009)

btw: i decided to pour a little diamond nectar in my bubble cloner and now all the clones have roots....7 out of the 10 have only been in for a week.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 23, 2009)

wow, roots in 7? thats great work there puff. takes me 10-14 in plain 7.0...never tried any nutes in rez...

another tip...add a cap full of hydrogen peroxide per gallon of water to rez to ward off/control algea, and general slime in cloner rez... ...

if you can control her, she is worth the effort. so i'm told. not grown myself. i only wish i had that kinda headroom...

i bet the girls are filling in real nice now. prolly loved the flush, eh? does it look like it enhanced them? blow 'em up into double D proportions real soon, eh?...lol...

my girls are 4 weeks flower. thier doing great. will be watching for the update pics my friend...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah man... i just smoked a half wet piece of the blue mystic and it's def gonna be some good....i feel great right now...nice and small and slow and stuff ..seriously though , i'm impressed..it stinks real bad like too..i used RO water in my bubble cloner with a pinch of rootone....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 23, 2009)

i'll go take pics tomorrow.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2009)

i did try some rootone in my bubble cloner once, and it 'gummed' everthing up real nasty like. ...looked like curdled milk in there dude... better check her out...

can't be getting wiped out, and trying new shiz on the wee young'ins. diamond, and rootone? sheesh...lol. stoner.lol...

i need pot porn Puff...can a brother get a fix?...lol...lol...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2009)

i put a very very small pinch in there just to try it....i'm safe, no gunk or mung.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2009)

i don't think rootone is water soluble..


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2009)

i don't think it is either. it quoo'ed my bubbler up in a bad way; and i put it in some warm water first, and shook it good. it was oogly...

still waiting...lol...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2009)

FYI: mymazar still has not stopped growing.. i had to cranka few branches over to make more head room...it 's about 5ft now but it's budding nicely too..pics comming soon.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2009)

UPDATE TIME !!!!!!
here's quite a few pics of my grow so far..the first couple are of samples i've taken to hold me over for a while.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2009)

now for the porn....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2009)

...now you can see where i've rotated the plants to optimize light coverage....can't wait for the other 1000w


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2009)

...i'd say about 5 more weeks...gonna start koolbloom dry tomorrow...PH has stablized and everything is cool.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 28, 2009)

the samples i took have dried enough to toke on and i have to say that for early pot it sure does the job.the flavor is kinda hard to explain but it does taste very good...maybe i'll try to report again after i have'nt smoked..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

Man....the room is lookin GOOD brother!  I like!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2009)

yay !!!! ... the wookie (mazar) is starting to do some very cool things..i'll post some new pics soon...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry. i was on a haitus. back now. lol...

my brotha from another motha!!! ...wow. i don't know what to say.(but i'll try, of course.)...

owe ya an apology Puff. so , here it is publicly. i am sorry for saying you may only get 10 O's...we cool?...  ...

ok. now to the mechanics of the why i told you this.:hubba: ...

you were doubting yourself, or this is what it sounded like to me anyway. sooo, to boost the ego a bit, i stated you would prolly only get 8-10 O's on this grow, knowing very well what i was looking at the whole time, so you would say, "i'll show that Irish dude how we roll"...  ...

again, we cool? lol. lol... 

oh yeah, i think the plan worked well, cause what i'm looking at is well over a pound... ...

rock that puppy brother Puff...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 29, 2009)

oh yeah. also, i never doubted you man. not for 1 second... ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2009)

lmao...wether you remember or not , we got back a ways on this forum..i was just joshin' ya...i want to show you the "ewok" pics.....i renamed that plant "the wookie"..hope you don't mind..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2009)

prolly gonna be gettin' the rest of my equipment in a week or 2.....i gotta go for 2 new lumatek 1000's..got to...also , i'm buying 2 canfilter 33's and 2 6" 340 cfm fans..i think that'll complete my flower room. now all i need is a room for moms..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2009)

more samples... i gotta quit pickin' or i'll have nothing left come harvest time lol.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2009)

oh yeah,so last night i'm in the grow room and now the plants are really starting to show strain...i know i planted 1 mazar, at least 5 blue mystics(maybe 6) and possibly 1 bagseed... well out of those 7, i got 5 females, one of which was sure to be mazar and 4 others i presumed to be the BM's.well i now know that i have in fact 1 mazar, 2 BM's, 1 bagseed skunk and 1(suprise)hindu kush !!!! the HK is by far the crystaliest plant i have . i came to the conclusion that it was a HK by looking at the website i ordered from and bam! the only thing that looked even close let alone a dead on match was the hindu kush...i guess a different seed got mixed in with my BM and mazar order...i really wish i would have taken cuttings from that one....maybe i'll order some more.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> more samples... i gotta quit pickin' or i'll have nothing left come harvest time lol.


 
ahhh, i see...lol...:rofl: ...?...lol...

samples? ok... samples are a bowl , or two Puff. must be one of those 6 hose hooka bowls , eh?:aok: lol... must be why your the Puff Monkey bro.lol...

a stray has been known to happen time to time. 2 more 1K's? dam. you got a room for moms there at the grow? can you drop a partition, (or drape) between the girls flowering now, and the corner? maybe move the system over a little? just a suggestion bro...

looking for those updates. wookie be lookin' like pookie you keep molesting her...LOL...lol...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2009)

the basement is divided into 3 separate rooms with power and doors...and i'm still only gonna use 2 1000's. i'm just upgrading to the digi's  and the wookie is doing heavenly things...i can tell she's not gonna let me down. i had an electrician buddy come over and check my power rating. he's gonna build me a 240v sub panel with a built in 12 hr on/off comercial timer on the light circuit. it's gonna rock for sure. i think i'm gonna just put the bubble cloner in the bathroom...anyone see a problem pooping next to clones ???lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

will it hurt flowering plants if i remove some of the fan leaves to open the canopy a bit ??? theres alot of small but trich covered buds down there..


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

> will it hurt flowering plants if i remove some of the fan leaves to open the canopy a bit ???



Perhaps better to tie them down or to the side to block from light.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

all the leaves still look really good, no yellowing ....was just wondering if it would be ok this late into flowering


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

Then I guess it's better to tie the bigleaf to the main stem to let light enter. I used these electrician ties (what they called?) to tie mine from blocking the light, very easy.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

good idea...i think i do that


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

here it is guys...and gals...this be the goin's on in my garden...what do you think ? very few yellow leaves (5 or 6)......crusin' right along...3 more weeks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

:watchplant: :woohoo:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

and of course i took more "samples"...lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

10 ounces........


----------



## IRISH (Dec 7, 2009)

my brother!!! very nice PuffMonkey.:clap: ...

yeah, we love our samples too...  ...

looks like thier just beginning to show the first signs of finishing up. i'd say two more weeks possibly. maybe less. watch the trichs bro, they are never wrong. ...

how were the samples man? i took a sample off a bubba kush yesterday. very distinct flavor, and high...

looook'inn good ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

the samples are very nice....i smoked some of the KH the other day and found myself laughing at nothing....i'm thinkin' 3 more weeks maybe more.....i just want these to fully finish. just think what'll happen when i get the walls built and the other 1000w over the 10 clones i have waiting to go in there....total yummy.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah, we got no probs ****'in next to the clones. . sing to em too. 

then give 'em 3 weeks. you got a scope? i prolly asked...

and to think i thought a BM was an indica on the smaller side... ...lol...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

thats what the web page says.....200 g per sqmt....i'm gonna get a scope soon.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

i would also like to add that my 2 rooms (2200w total) and the 2 people living in the growhouse only use $170 worth of energy a month...incase you were wondering


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 7, 2009)

you could take a oz for a sample and you probably wouldnt notice yourself with all that bud just growing all around good growin give em there time to mature


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah, i'm over here rubber neck'in at your buds again tonight. lol. they are really pack'in on the weight Puff. ...

i turned my 250mh on the other day, along with my 400hps, for added lighting. i'll do that periodically if i'm gonna be home...i could really use one more 400...maybe soon, like after x-mas...

i never speculate on how much weight i'm gonna have. cause you can easily be fooled in weeks 7-9, 0r 10-12...

now brothers like NCH can run his set-up at full capacity, and tell you how much he's gonna pull down. and thats where consistant grows, with his strains that he's run many, many runs, come into play...i would'nt doubt if he knows down to the ounce. lol... ...

i think its safe to speculate theres a pound , or better at Puff's Place. ...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2009)

me and my bro just started speaking, after a fall out 26 years ago. missed alot in that time, we did...our qualms were over fixing a car, of all things...i could do it with ease. i was mechanically inclined, he was'nt...he needed that car for work, and i dropped everything i had going on to fix it for him, while he drove my '67 impala to work that week...

he wrecked my ride, and kept it quiet the entire week, until i fixed his car...he told me the day his wife came for thier car...on top of this injury, he added insult by never paying me for the work i had done on his grocery getter...

so, after i steamed on this for a week, i figured, an eye for an eye...i was a vindictive son of a son...i put two steel bb's in his carb...blew that motor, to where he had to sell it to the local scrap yard. then i bought the ride from the yard, put a used motor in it i already had, and drove on over to his place to rub it in...

that was 26 years ago. we talked in an e-mail this summer for the first time in all those years bro...

we both missed out on alot in all that time...a whole lot...

see where this is going brother Puff? when your young, crap just rolls off your shoulders like it ain't no thing. then, when you get older, you wish it had'nt gone down like it did, and you could get that time back...but you can't...it's gone forever...

three things i can tell ya 'bout family... if you work on anything they own, get your pay up front... never rent a room to, or from them...and, never, ever do a grow with them...they will show you the true meaning of greed, every time...

sorry for the rant bro...felt i needed to say this to ya bro...lifes short...don't go through it with a chip on your shoulder like me...play his game for now, then move on...you have mad growing skillz Puff Monkey, and theres much to be learning for both of us...your game is solid dude, can bro say the same?...

like i told you b4, hope something solid jumps into your lap soon...i know it will...sending all my Irish Karma your way brother...catch you on the flip side man...

gotta run...it's harvest time at Irish's Place... ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

i got ya...and things will be cool around my way...but he is really tryin' me...the fact is that he cant see past his wants and never considers the help he's gotten from me and the rest of the family...i'm not the first one to blow up on him...he's gotta get past his greed or else he don't get no weed..i made that up..lol....i'm lookin at houses right now and all will be well when i can do it by myself...i guess i'll finnish this grow up at least, but i doubt i'll plant any of the attitude freebies at his place.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

you rock irish...i like you...in a strictly hetero way....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

i did cut a peice of the suspected hindu kush and WOW!!!!! without a doubt my best yet ...1 or 2 tokes and i'm goooooood..that says alot considering the amount i smoke daily.i'll try to get some pics up soon..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

oh yeah, and my mazar is turning a nice deep purple..is that normal for that strain ? my temps do not go below 70f


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2009)

wow. some purps?...:hubba: ...awsome...my rhino was getting this pink/lavender b4 the chop this week... ...

must see pics of the wookie mama...lol...lol...

i like it when you say 1-2 tokes on the hindu, and Shazzammm...cool...very nice...

don't be holding out on the pics Puff. X-Mas is over now, time to get back to buisness as usual...

(i got 13 quarts of dank, and the ssh is still standing)...  ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 27, 2009)

ribs still broken...no way i can drive across town to take pics let alone harvest anything....it'll be a minute...sorry


----------

